# iBobber wireless sonar



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

These wireless fish finders have been out for a while now. Curious if anyone can provide a review based on experience. I wade creeks and rivers and something like this seems like it would be great for marking depths of various holes that I'm too chicken to test on foot. 

https://reelsonar.com


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

They are pretty sweet to use. Check out the vexilar sp100 one and use the navionics go boating app for your phone this is what it turns your screen into! Pretty awesome stuff!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I used to have one of the old Humminbird wireless sonar unit. It was great for rivers and streams to find out how deep a hole or a run actually was. The only problem with the Humminbird was they were sealed units. When the batteries died you had to buy a replacement sonar unit for like $50 bucks.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

The Deeper Pro+ with loads of features sounds like a data hog. I can hardly finish a fishing trip without having to delete a bunch of photos as is.


----------

